
Apple is working on a Multi-band Cellular Antenna for MacBooks - evo_9
http://www.allnewsmac.com/2010/09/29/apple-is-working-on-a-multi-band-cellular-antenna-for-macbooks-3glte-coming-to-macbook/
======
davidedicillo
I just hope that resting your wrists while typing won't make you drop the
connection...

